# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  The 25 Greatest Valiant Comics Stories Countdown Hits the Top Ten!

## CBR News

CSBG continues to count down your picks for the 25 greatest Valiant Comics stories ever published. Catch up now and see what cracked the top ten.


_Full article here._

----------

